# How long should i leave Jimmy's ears taped?!..



## Sherief Shalaby

hi all,

i have taped jimmy's ears last wednesday night so tonight will be 5 days!!.. i was planning to leave them taped for one week then see but a friend of mine advised me to leave them for a longer period!!.. what do you guys think??.. isn't one week enough especially his ears were up before teething??.. i know it's not the same with each dog but those who taped their dogs ears before plz share with me your thoughts.. thx..


----------



## Lucy Dog

That's not scotch tape, is it? It's kind of hard to tell from the picture? How exactly did you tape those? It's kind of hard to tell from the picture, but i'm guessing a professional didn't do that job.

I'd keep them taped for at least a week and then check to see if it worked. If it did, congrats. If it didn't, just tape them back up and wait another week.

Here's a good explanation on how to tape if you need to redo anything:

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

Lucy Dog said:


> That's not scotch tape, is it? It's kind of hard to tell from the picture? How exactly did you tape those? It's kind of hard to tell from the picture, but i'm guessing a professional didn't do that job.
> 
> I'd keep them taped for at least a week and then check to see if it worked. If it did, congrats. If it didn't, just tape them back up and wait another week.
> 
> Here's a good explanation on how to tape if you need to redo anything:
> 
> Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


thx lucy.. yes i taped them myself with one of my friends.. here in the below shot you can see his ears after being taped separately before taping them together.. but we left about 1 cm space at the bottom which is not clear in the pic. to allow air to come in and also for the dog to hear.. do you think we made a bad job that may harm the dog??.. he can move them both now while being taped in a very good way and i dont think the tape bothers him a lot.. he was crazy with it only for the first day and he didnt allow us to do our work easily!!.. 

thx for the link i will check it right now..


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

ah by the way we used medical tape (the one ppl use to cover wounds)..


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

When you take them down they may stand for an hour or a day (or for good) but if they fall retape them immediately. I would do for a week at a time.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

GSDAlphaMom said:


> When you take them down they may stand for an hour or a day (or for good) but if they fall retape them immediately. I would do for a week at a time.


thx alphamom,.. i will do it this way and keep you informed..


----------



## vic

*urgent*

Hi guys;

This is my first post.I have a 5 month old gsd.I live in the tropics wich is real hot.I taped up my dog (PERCY) ears up 4days ago and noticed her ears stunk pretty bad .I decited to take of the bandage tape and found out her ears were peeling and looked like if i left them longer they were going to rot.Im using a spray called banix to heal her for now cuz it doesnt look severe.My question is would her ears in time go up ? Cuz they are down and flabby.i need help. Please post back ASAP.


THANX
 VIC


----------



## brandeeno

Sherief Shalaby, how did the taping go. did it work? how long did it take?


----------



## Stosh

What's wrong with floppy ears? Seems like a better alternative


----------

